# 2000 nissan maxima inner tie rod problem



## afisha (Sep 14, 2005)

I just bought a 2000 nissan maxima se and the inner tie rod on the right side is bent I tried taking it out but can not get the wrench to get it due to no space someone told me there is a special wrench is that true someone please help me


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

The only special tool u need is a 2 jaw puller for when u disconnect the tie rod end from the steering knuckle arm. The other way u can do it is, by simply removing the 2 nuts that connect the strut and the steering knuckle. then pull the knuckle back and towards the tie rod end and now all u have to do is take the pin off, and loosen the tie rod nut. Make sure u mark the position of the tie rod end in relation to the threads.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

use this site as ur guide.

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/58/0f/0900823d801f580f.jsp


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> use this site as ur guide.
> 
> http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1f/58/0f/0900823d801f580f.jsp


That's a good link... :thumbup:


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think he might be referring to getting to the inner tie rod itself. You do need a special inner tie rod wrench to remove the inner tie rod. It sort of looks like a metal tube that is about 1.5 inches in diameter, with one end having a larger tube that is about 3 inches in diameter. It slides over the inner tie rod, acting like a very large and long socket. You may want to try Napa. Sorry if the description isn't too good, but this pic might help (its the snap-on version)
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=56226&group_ID=1627&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------

